# Credit cards have a new code for gun store sales



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

"Visa said it would adopt the International Organization for Standardization’s new merchant code for gun sales, which was announced on Friday. Until Friday, gun store sales were considered “general merchandise.”
“Following ISO’s decision to establish a new merchant category code, Visa will proceed with next steps, while ensuring we protect all legal commerce on the Visa network in accordance with our long-standing rules,” the payment processor said in a statement."









Visa to start categorizing gun shop sales separately


The move disclosed Saturday marks a major win for gun control advocates.




www.10tv.com





Just an FYI to those who use one of the major credit cards to buy from gun shops.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

This is all part of the Democrats plan to build a database on every gun owner in this country.
Sen Feinstein introduced legislation last week to force credit card companies to do this.
Looks like they are doing it on their own anyway.
From now on just pay cash for any guns OR AMMO.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

This may be only the tip of the iceberg regarding credit cards, privacy and etc. I remember reading years ago that credit cards were parsing through all purchases, selling that information and using it to help create profiles on every single American. With the development of AI and technology this is done automatically.

People love the cellphones, the autopay, the cards and etc but there is a price to pay for these things and it may be a price we dont realize until its too late.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The only credit card I use is my Lowes card. Lowes already knows I buy clearance plants, a LOT of clearance plants. Occasionally I buy flower pots, but only if they are _really_ cheap.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/12/22 4:45 AM CDST

I have never bought a firearm with credit. When I decided what I wanted , I saved my money until I could afford to buy it with cash because I didn't want to pay extra in interest when I used credit cards. Now I only have a low limit gas station card and a prepaid $300 limit credit card and pay cash or check for most all my purchases and pay off my low limit cards monthly.


----------



## k9x9 (2 mo ago)

Shrek said:


> Posted 9/12/22 4:45 AM CDST
> 
> I have never bought a firearm with credit. When I decided what I wanted , I saved my money until I could afford to buy it with cash because I didn't want to pay extra in interest when I used credit cards. Now I only have a low limit gas station card and a prepaid $300 limit credit card and pay cash or check for most all my purchases and pay off my low limit cards monthly.


I put everything on credit cards for the rewards, including G&A purchases. I pay the bills in full every month though and haven't carried a balance in 15 years. During the last 2 weeks though I learned that these G&A purchases aren't earning cashback at most merchants anymore though as the category coding has been changed from Sporting Goods to Miscellaneous.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The local shops around here are up to 4% discount for cash or checks, rather than credit cards. I really wish that I didn't know that. All my field guns keep getting appropriated by youths.....


----------



## k9x9 (2 mo ago)

Hiro said:


> The local shops around here are up to 4% discount for cash or checks, rather than credit cards. I really wish that I didn't know that. All my field guns keep getting appropriated by youths.....


No checks taken anywhere here for the last 20 years or so. There are a handful of shops that give cash discounts, but the local gun shops have such a high markup vs online that even a 10% cash discount wouldn't make up the difference. I was at my local FFL picking up a Shield Plus the other day and he had a used Shield 1st gen for $10 less than I paid for the new Plus. :x


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I prefer to buy good used guns from individuals (no paperwork yet in Mississippi) on such purchases. Some states are pressing to stop that and make ALL transfers go through an FFL.

Soon the government and stores would like to just ban the use of cash. More and more stores now have signs saying "No checks. Cash exact change only".


----------

